# ceramic pipe



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you see ceramic pipe for drain? 









I see this pipe only in the book, i work 15 years.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Me thinks we call it hub and spigot clay pipe. 2' sections, cement joints and shiny like "ceramic".

no longer in use here, by me anyway.


----------



## leakfree (Apr 3, 2011)

Looks like clay to me


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Vitrified Clay Pipe...
I see it often...
Mostly I'm snaking it, jetting it, digging it up and replacing it, relining it, pipe bursting it... :laughing:

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the top line clay as well?

Never seen that color before.

The bottom line gets replaced often around here.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

We have both types here. I like the crunching sound it makes when you smash it with a backhoe.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

The lighter color is usually storm 6 inch the darker stuff is usually 5 inch sanitary. The darker stuff tends to be much more brittle. At least around here.


----------



## karr (Dec 8, 2008)

This pipe is over 10 inch, this color is most popular in Russia for drainage pipe for outdor.
We must install on orange pipe tank for water, but we find brown pipe.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

That's what we call bell & spigot. Used here for decades but not in length. Old salt glazed pipe used for land drainage were 1 foot section butted it to each other. 
I suspect that's a 1930-1980 drain?


----------

